
Android APK 4.2 teardown shows Google getting serious about security - jeffisageek
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/10/android-apk-4-2-teardown-shows-google-getting-serious-about-security/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29
======
carriewiliams
??

